# Timex Lcd Watches From The 70s 80s...



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody got any pics of Timex watches from the late 70s early 80s,i had one as my first watch a simple little watch,but one day in a fit of stupidity i defaced it with permanent marker then panicked and tried to clean the screen off with a pair of nail scissors,as you can tell i wasnt destined for a career in watch restoration.Would love to find and buy one again for nostalgias sake.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they turn up quite often on ebay, when I see some I'll post the pics.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this one is quite early thorpey with the Big Q at the top










sellers pic without permission


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cheers Paul,i vaguely remember the Q ,mine was very basic ,no alarm and you had to press the button to show the date and a seperate button for the backlight,i think.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nope wasnt that,it had a black strap and im sure a black surround around the LCD display


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we could play this game for years


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

pg tips said:


>


This one does look familiar,you gotta remember this about 30 years ago now and a bit fuzzy in the memory banks







,i know that when i permanent markered the LCD display it looked very mean,but unfortunately didnt tell the time anymore :*****: .

Go on Paul admit it,youre enjoying this game


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a few from a 1979 Timex catalog. Anything that look familiar?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Those two hexagonal ones bottom right are fantastic!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Those two hexagonal ones bottom right are fantastic!


I agree! I have the silver one, but it's in the junk pile - movement all corroded away I'm afraid


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't do quartz









now I need to find a NOS chrome one







damn you knut!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Knut the one top left looks very familiar,remember the black strap and the case shape etc ,gotta try ans find one now i suppose


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I don't do quartz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome - glad I could be of help


----------

